# who makes bentley?



## FirmBreastedVDub (Mar 13, 2006)

who makes bentley?


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: who makes bentley? (FirmBreastedVDub)*

They're a British company, owned by VW/Audi.


----------



## turbo1eightG (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: who makes bentley? (GTurboI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTurboI* »_They're a British company, owned by VW/Audi. 

Are you sure, I'm pretty sure they are now owned by FORD (Fix Or Repair Daily)


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: who makes bentley? (turbo1eightG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo1eightG* »_
Are you sure, I'm pretty sure they are now owned by FORD (Fix Or Repair Daily)









Yes, I'm quite sure they are _not_ owned by Ford. Unless you are attempting to make a lame joke


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: who makes bentley? (GTurboI)*

Bentley is owned by VAG (Wolkswagen Audi Group) and most of the cars are built in Crewe, located in England. When I visited the VW factory in Dresden last year (mainly used for production of the Phaeton), about 1 in 6 cars produced were Continental Flying Spurs for the European market. The CGT and FS are very similar to the Phaeton and many of the components are identical or similar - hence the ability to produce them on the same production line.
Rob


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: who makes bentley? (Gobuster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gobuster* »_*Bentley is owned by VAG (Wolkswagen Audi Group)* and most of the cars are built in Crewe, located in England. When I visited the VW factory in Dresden last year (mainly used for production of the Phaeton), about 1 in 6 cars produced were Continental Flying Spurs for the European market. The CGT and FS are very similar to the Phaeton and many of the components are identical or similar - hence the ability to produce them on the same production line.
Rob

VAG is short for Volkswagen AG (*A*ktien*g*esellschaft). AG is the German equivalent of Inc. or Corp.


----------



## kotok (Apr 15, 2007)

hi, 
so you're saying that flyng spurs is a phaeton with different names,design and brands?


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (kotok)*

Essentially yes. The platform and many major components are shared between the Continental, Phaeton and, to some extent the Audi A8 (the A8 is all aluminium, the others steel). However, there are significant differences too. For example, the CFS and CGT use the twin turbo version of the W12 offered in the Phaeton and A8 and twin turbos are not available on those models. If you examine a Phaeton and CFS side by side, you will see how much similarity there is, as most of the controls and instruments are the same with minor changes to appearance. Major assemblies like the suspension components, brakes and steering gear look identical. 
That VW can produce both cars with essentially the same content with one costing about 35% less than the other illustrates tha either the Phaeton is an outstanding value or the Bently provides VW with an outstanding profit margin! Maybe a bit of both.


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (Gobuster)*

Trust me when I say this...strictly speaking on the dealer side of the equation but the profit margin on a new Bentley is nothing to write home about.


----------



## R8ordered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (GTurboI)*

You and Gobuster are both correct. The dealers are given so little margin by the factory, that dealer prices over list, as they often are on the Bentley, make the dealers look like sharks. On the Phaeton, dealers took a hosing.
Why one of the other prestige marques the manufacturer owns from pre WWII days, such as "WANDERER" or "HORCH" was not used, (think of Lexus and Toyota), will be debated for many years to come. It would have placed the Phaeton in another price class from the maker of the "beetle".


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (R8ordered)*

i think the Phaeton should have been sold as the "baby Bentley" or entry level Bentley, if there is such a thing. but a "B" on the front of the Phaeton and it would have probably sold much better the world over.


----------



## varybarry (Jun 8, 2007)

The Phaeton should be sold as an entry level Bentley, but what does that say about the price. Its not like it will change drastically.


----------



## agtiorgli (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: who makes bentley? (Gobuster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gobuster* »_Bentley is owned by VAG (Wolkswagen Audi Group) and most of the cars are built in Crewe, located in England. When I visited the VW factory in Dresden last year (mainly used for production of the Phaeton), about 1 in 6 cars produced were Continental Flying Spurs for the European market.

you actually went to the factory? did they let you see the cars?


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (R8ordered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R8ordered* »_
Why one of the other prestige marques the manufacturer owns from pre WWII days, such as "WANDERER" or "HORCH" was not used, (think of Lexus and Toyota), will be debated for many years to come. It would have placed the Phaeton in another price class from the maker of the "beetle". 

Yeah, cause it has worked so well for Mercedes...I'll bet less than 5% of current Phaeton owners have ever heard of those two brands.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Yes if you are driving a bentley you have a fancy golf...haha. Volkswagen is the parent company of bentley.


----------



## thepoloplaya (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: who makes bentley? (turbo1eightG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo1eightG* »_
Are you sure, I'm pretty sure they are now owned by FORD (Fix Or Repair Daily)









i thought on Found on *******'s driveway?


----------



## AlwaysDubbn (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: who makes bentley? (thepoloplaya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepoloplaya* »_
i thought on Found on *******'s driveway?

yazeed: get outta this forum, me and you both know we dont have enough green to be in this section of the tex.








~M


----------



## DBR007 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: who makes bentley? (thepoloplaya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepoloplaya* »_
i thought on Found on *******'s driveway?


Or Found on road dead.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_I think the Phaeton should have been sold as the "baby Bentley" or entry level Bentley, if there is such a thing. Put a "B" on the front of the Phaeton and it would have probably sold much better the world over.

Maybe, but where would you have it serviced?








Bentley Continental GT








Baby Bentley p-shopp








Stock Phaeton



_Modified by Paldi at 11:37 PM 8-28-2007_


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_








Bentley Continental GT


Hey! That's an old picture from where I work


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (GTurboI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTurboI* »_
Hey! That's an old picture from where I work









Well then - thanks for letting me use your front wheel in my p=shopp!








Dou you guys service any Phaetons?










_Modified by Paldi at 8:51 AM 8-29-2007_


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_
Dou you guys service any Phaetons?










Sorry, we've never had a Phaeton drop by for service. Come to think of it, I have never seen a Phaeton even parked in the customer parking lot.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (GTurboI)*

VW is Bentley, Audi, Lamborghini, Seat, and a few others..
and VAG dosent stand for Vw Audi Groupe ...as stated above


----------



## tradgickmagick (Mar 12, 2008)

umm im not too sure about Lamborghini....vw is : vw, audi, seat, and scoda


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (tradgickmagick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tradgickmagick* »_umm im not too sure about Lamborghini....vw is : vw, audi, seat, and scoda

Lamborghini is part of the VW/Audi empire. Bugatti as well.


----------



## DEEABLO (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: who makes bentley? (GTurboI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTurboI* »_
Yes, I'm quite sure they are _not_ owned by Ford. Unless you are attempting to make a lame joke









Actually, Ford owns Jaguar. And that was a really stupid joke...


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: who makes bentley? (DEEABLO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEEABLO* »_
Actually, Ford owns Jaguar. And that was a really stupid joke...









Actually...ford sold Jaguar (and Land Rover) to TATA Motors (India)


----------



## Matt15 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: (GTurboI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTurboI* »_
Lamborghini is part of the VW/Audi empire. Bugatti as well.

this man speaks the truth. just look at the forum index on this site.


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (Matt15)*

Some people on 'tex are REALLY slow to catch on...


----------



## justn868 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (macosxuser)*








???????really??????


----------



## bookfly (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: who makes bentley? (FirmBreastedVDub)*

They're a British company, owned by VW/Audi.


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: who makes bentley? (bookfly)*

Ok, one more time: VAG includes Volkswagen, Audi, SEAT, Škoda, Lamborghini, Bentley, and Bugatti.
Ford used to own Jaguar and Land Rover, but recently told it to Tata Motors of India.


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: who makes bentley? (IJM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJM* »_Ok, one more time: VAG includes Volkswagen, Audi, SEAT, Škoda, Lamborghini, Bentley, and Bugatti.
Ford used to own Jaguar and Land Rover, but recently told it to Tata Motors of India.

problem solved


----------



## mozkowitz (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: who makes bentley? (IJM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJM* »_Ok, one more time: VAG includes Volkswagen, Audi, SEAT, Škoda, Lamborghini, Bentley, and Bugatti.

Thats quite a roster.


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: who makes bentley? (mozkowitz)*

There is much less diversity in the auto markets than one might think. Check out the Family Tree.


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: who makes bentley? (paddyh)*

Thanks for posting that. Fascinating at how inter-twined all of the manufacturers are.
Not too many missing links on that family tree. Easy to see why Chrysler did away with Plymouth and GM axed Oldsmobile. It has to be just a matter of time before Ford abandons Mercury by the side of the road.


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: who makes bentley? (357Sig)*

Wow, had no clue that Subaru was owned by Toyota. Learned something new today. And I always thought that VAG stood Volkswagen Auto Groupe...Guess not.
Ok got bored and Wiki'd it...check it out,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VAG


----------



## WPJetta (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: who makes bentley? (turbo1eightG)*

Ford Own(ed) Jaguar, Range Rover, and Aston Martin, but they have all been sold off to different companies. Bentley is owned by VAG, Rolls Royce is owned by BMW, and Maybach is owned my Mercedes Benz. A great majority of super mfg's are really backed by ordinary companies, or source a lot of parts as such (The lotus elise uses a toyota 4 cylinder!) so all of you guys who gon on about how a bentley is like driving a fancy golf dont realise you can say the same for a lot of other cars.


----------



## MadMacStew (Apr 20, 2009)

OTOH, many members of the Bentley Owner's Club don't consider the Conti range to be 'real' Bentleys at all, arguing (quite correctly) that they are simply rebodied VW Phaetons. To quote a retired Brigadier of my acquaintance, "I drive a proper Bentley, not a jumped-up Beetle, blahst it!".
Lest we forget, the Phaeton was a pet project of Ferdinand Piech, designed (at virtually unlimited cost) to sweep aside the S-Class and 7 Series, and establish VW as a maker of top-class luxury cars as well as 'mass market' vehicles.
The car turned out to be so good that it was natural for VW, having acquired the Bentley marque, simply to lightly modify the Phaeton and clothe it in a different bodyshell to create the Continental GT and Flying Spur. And I do mean 'lightly' - just sit in both cars and see how nearly identical they are inside, especially if the Phaeton has the extended leather option.
Indeed, some heretics might suggest that the Phaeton is the more luxurious fast cruiser, having softer suspension settings and lower unsprung weight as it doesn't need 200 mph capable brakes and tyres.
Just to twist the knife a little further, you can of course buy a 2-year old W12 Phaeton for about £25k.....


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: who makes bentley? (IJM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJM* »_Ok, one more time: VAG includes Volkswagen, Audi, SEAT, Škoda, Lamborghini, Bentley, and Bugatti.
Ford used to own Jaguar and Land Rover, but recently told it to Tata Motors of India.

what about porsche? dont they share like 30% or something? vw that is, not ford.


----------



## thomas.cena09 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: who makes bentley? (FirmBreastedVDub)*

I want to know the maker of Bentley. Please provide the correct name for me.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: who makes bentley? (thomas.cena09)*

volkswagen AG own bentley


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: who makes bentley? (thomas.cena09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thomas.cena09* »_I want to know the maker of Bentley. Please provide the correct name for me.


Bentley is manufactured by Bentley Motors, a British division of VWAG. 
Ford = First on race day.


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

*Edit*


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: who makes bentley? (FirmBreastedVDub)*

Vw owns everything in the car forums on vortex (Audi, Bently, Bugatti, Skoda, Seat ,Lamborghini)


----------



## afridz (Feb 4, 2010)

woow the tree s awsome.. nice job..


----------



## Antikrist~86CGT~ (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: (afridz)*

GREAT family tree! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I work at a Porsche Lincoln/Mercury dealership and we have a bentlet on the lot that was traded in and it has VW parts all in it, same goes for Porsche, ignition switches, TIP switches, mounts, hardware, window motors/regulators, etc. etc. ALL have VW interchanges and ALOT of them have VW part #'s on them.
and ford will never kill L/M...it's just badges and bullsh!t.


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Antikrist~86CGT~)*

Yeah, but did you know that alot of the ford parts are sourced from Germany, and suppliers owned by VW?
Also, Every Car manufacturer that uses direct injection technology, pays rolaties to VW audi for the rights to use it?


----------



## Antikrist~86CGT~ (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: (cetanepusher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cetanepusher* »_Yeah, but did you know that alot of the ford parts are sourced from Germany, and suppliers owned by VW


most definitely, there are plenty of parts that carry made in Germany on em, just not a whole lot anymore







I know for a fact that all stock rotors are made by Bosch(not the motorcraft ones) and a good bit of electronics as well. I've worked in a ford parts dept for several years, just recently started working at Porsche/Lincoln-Mercury.


----------



## cyberfitnessguru (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: who makes bentley? (FirmBreastedVDub)*

Are you asking who as in the hand crafsmen who make Bentleys or the company with the money behind making Bentleys?


----------



## Eagle Eye 22 (Feb 12, 2016)

Rolls Royce in Derby England acquired the assets to Bentley, as they forgot to register their trademark... I lived in England for a while and played rugby against the Rolls Royce team and won...


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

IJM said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Gobuster* »_*Bentley is owned by VAG (Wolkswagen Audi Group)* and most of the cars are built in Crewe, located in England. When I visited the VW factory in Dresden last year (mainly used for production of the Phaeton), about 1 in 6 cars produced were Continental Flying Spurs for the European market. The CGT and FS are very similar to the Phaeton and many of the components are identical or similar - hence the ability to produce them on the same production line.
> Rob
> 
> VAG is short for Volkswagen AG (*A*ktien*g*esellschaft). AG is the German equivalent of Inc. or Corp.



Yes It's Saturday night and I'm bringing back an ancient thread.

You are wrong on the translation. VAG stands for Volkswagen Audi Group. Volkswagen AG stands for Inc or Corp/Company.


----------



## orangefox (Jun 26, 2019)

It's an old thread but some of the replies were really funny  especially the one where the Rolls Royce team lost the rugby match LOL


----------



## spotytomp3 (Aug 20, 2019)

They're a British company, owned by VW/Audi.


----------



## junkinirishman (Jan 11, 2020)

*Who Makes Bentley?*

Employees of their production house in England, USA.


----------



## TruSake1 (Aug 18, 2018)

junkinirishman said:


> Employees of their production house in England, USA.


Probably underpaid employees.


----------



## wvwcar (Jun 18, 2020)

VW/Audi British


----------



## Elliot878 (Jun 7, 2021)

A British company I guess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

